# Licensed Characters lookout!



## mixelplik (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys I'm wondering if anyone knows of any clearinghouses for licensed characters?

I'm looking to add some characters to my line.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

my question would be how would you license a character.......

would you have to copywrite it or something?....


----------



## mixelplik (Jul 21, 2008)

I am looking around for how to use licensed characters like from sports teams or comic book characters.

I know you can contact these company's directly, I am wondering if there are company's out there that hold multiple licenses for characters for commercial use.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know of any. When I did research on this, I discovered that you pretty much had to contact the company that holds the copyright on the item. Most don't allow distributors to sell licenses to their characters.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

EnMartain is right on the money. There are no "clearing houses" for licensed characters. You must contact each licensee directly (i.e. Warner Bros, Disney, etc), and they usually have a section that deals specifically with this, and most have information they can mail to you as to their requirements, license fees, royalties, etc. You would have to submit your ideas, and proposed art proofs for their consideration, and more often than not, you'll be rejected, unless you have a really GREAT concept that really grabs their attention.


----------

